# Worried



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey, so i took Milo to the vet today for his first check up. I had to take him with public transport, he was a little bit scared but as soon as we got into the vet he was his same old boystrous self! I brought him home and he played a little bit then slept for a long time, now hes awake its like hes scared, he squeals when i pick him up which hes never done and he isnt playing at all, hes going under the couch and falling asleep like hes hiding from something.

Have i traumatised him? Or is there a possibility hes in pain from his injection? Or is he just really tired and annoyed? Hes never acted like this before im really worried. Any advice would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What exact shots did they do. Pups can have reactions to them especially if given all at once. Plus it's the same dose for a 5 pound pups and a Great Dane...... Ugh

Xoxo


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

If he had an injection today, it could be from that. I would definitely call the vet and tell them about it and ask what you should do.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

There is stickers on his passport saying, KC, Lepto and Parvo, all done today. he had stuff up the nose and one injection. Is that normal to do all at the same time?


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

And hes already had Puppy DP from his breeder three weeks ago


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Call the vet! Lepto is not good. Most people don't give it. Please find a new vet..... I'm not trying to be short I'm on my phone and working. Keep us posted!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Check out Dr Jean Dobbs protocal. I follow that


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

I didnt realise that i should question what the vet says and does, how worrying! Im calling my breeder now to see what she says. I will check that out linda thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Who would? We trust them and so did I until I did some reading. I'm sure he will be fine but watch him closely.,


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

Buddha was sore after his first shot. He yelped when I put his collar on. He was tired after I gave him his heart worm medication.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh i was freaking out there, hes awake and playing and is his happy old self. Im going to change vets though for sure, im so angry at myself for not checking this!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great!!!! Phew I'm glad he is feeling ok. Yeah, they make a ton of money on vaccines. They often give unnecessary shots...

.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Glad Milo is feeling better!

I started to read the thread - OMG sounds scary - I would have panic too! I started to google Lepto since i never heard of it. 

so grateful for Linda and others on the forum who know so much and willing to help out.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

We all trust our vets, however, Havanese should NOT receive the Lepto vaccine at any time. Also, it sounds as though poor Milo had a lot at one visit. I assume the nasal vaccine was for kennel cough which is something they do not need. Some doggie daycares, grooming and boarding facilities require it, but it definitely is not a necessity. The injection site can be tender for a while, so that may have been hurting him. Glad to hear that he is feeling better. Try not to worry but keep on top of it.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Just to be contrary, please do not only take the advice of people on the internet when deciding whether to give a lepto vaccine. Lepto is an incredibly lethal disease and very prevalent in some areas. The risks need to be assessed on an individual basis. I chose not to give the vaccine to my dog so I'm not biased in favor of the vaccine but I'm also aware of the many dogs in my area who have died recently from the disease. The vaccine itself has also changed in the past few years so any internet horror story more than a few years old should be taken for what it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know what I would do if I lived in an area with Lepto. My vet is against it because he doesn't see many cases. I asked him about it and he said, you are the kind of person who brings your dog to the vet at the first sign of trouble, I don't recommend it for your dogs. 
I am hard core against vaccines, but everyone has to do their own research and decide what is best for them. I won't give stuff that can be cured like Kennel cough. I only do rabies because I have to and titers for parvo and distemper…..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I don't know what I would do if I lived in an area with Lepto. My vet is against it because he doesn't see many cases. I asked him about it and he said, you are the kind of person who brings your dog to the vet at the first sign of trouble, I don't recommend it for your dogs.
> I am hard core against vaccines, but everyone has to do their own research and decide what is best for them. I won't give stuff that can be cured like Kennel cough. I only do rabies because I have to and titers for parvo and distemper&#8230;..


At the national specialty, Jean Dodds said exactly the same thing. She said the problem is that there are a number of strains of Lepto, and the vaccine protects only against a few of them. It also has one of the highest adverse reaction profilles of any vaccine.

She also said that for dogs of caring, educated, observant owners who are likely to bring their dog to the vet at the first sign of illness, Lepto is VERY treatable if caught early. As a result, it's not a vaccine she recommends.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

So, ive just called a different vet for advice, one that was highly reccomended by alot of people i know. I told him everything and he was shocked when i told him that i am worried about the lepto vac as ive read alot of bad things about it. He says hes never heard any of it and that he doesnt know any vet that doesnt use it. He says that the pup gets another booster at 12 weeks also, and i said that i wont give him it and he told me that i should really think about that first.

I wont put him through this again since the risk of lepto is so low anyway.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just to add to this vast amount of info and beliefs on vaccines... my vet gave Mae a half dose so I think there are options for the amount of vaccine vs. the size of dog. Lepto is a personal decision, I did it with Tim and not with Mae. Mae is done with her three boosters 9 wks, 12 wks and 15 wks with DAP (Distemper, Adenovirus-2 and Parvo). She will have a one year rabies at 21 weeks. I am going to have her titered when she's 1. I had Timmy titered at 1 and he didn't need any shots, except for his 3 year rabies, which is required by law. I totally trust my vet but I feel like we still need to be informed. My vet loves when I come in with educated questions and concerns, she wishes more of her pet parents come in and question her. Don't be worried about questioning your vet or your own doctor for that matter even if you think it's a silly question.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I had to tell my vet what I wanted. I read a book and tons of articles on vaccines. I decided to go with what Dr Jean Dobbs says. I actually printed it out and took it to my vet. I also asked them to stop the yearly booster reminders. You need to educate yourself and then decide what you feel comfortable with. I'm not looking at Jean Dobbs protocal but I think it says get all puppy CORE vacciines and then at 1 year a booster. Rabies by law and titers every 3 years. Core vaccines does not include Lepto or Kennel cough. Those things are treatable as long as you are on top of your dog and take notice to how they are feeling. I took Scudder to the vet for a broken nail so I think that says it all!! 
Studies prove that vaccines last much longer than a year. In most cases even more than 7 years. If done right, they can last for life....


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Carli, are you in the Netherlands, as indicated under your avatar? If so, it may be that things are different there from the U.S and Canada, either with the prevalence of Lepto or information about the vaccines, I don't know. Since most forum members seem to be in north America, but with a few in other countries, I would be interested to know about the prevalence of Lepto in other countries. I was very concerned about this vaccine, and do not give it to my dog, but it is not impossible that he could get the illness. Of course, I am one of those who would bring him in for any little thing -- maybe even a broken nail.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Eileen that is a good point and something i have thought about, the risk factors are different in every area or country. I am in the netherlands, but also i can guess that the lepto vac is more necessary for people in the countryside with lots of rivers or water areas and allough we have alot of canals here, my pup will never be swimming in one of them! 

Anyway its my fault for not reaserching vaccines i just immagined that the vet knows best. But my breeder is very careful and very proffesional with her havanese so i thought she would mention to me if she was worried about the lepto vac and she didnt mention anything about it, so i didnt think about it. But i also trust all of your opinions i know you are all very experienced with the breed so if the majority of you reccomend not to do it then i will take your advice and when he goes to his next vecs i will ask to not have the lepto.

Its intereasting to hear all of your opinions and information and thank you for it!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Carli said:


> Eileen that is a good point and something i have thought about, the risk factors are different in every area or country. I am in the netherlands, but also i can guess that the lepto vac is more necessary for people in the countryside with lots of rivers or water areas and allough we have alot of canals here, my pup will never be swimming in one of them!
> 
> Anyway its my fault for not reaserching vaccines i just immagined that the vet knows best. But my breeder is very careful and very proffesional with her havanese so i thought she would mention to me if she was worried about the lepto vac and she didnt mention anything about it, so i didnt think about it. But i also trust all of your opinions i know you are all very experienced with the breed so if the majority of you reccomend not to do it then i will take your advice and when he goes to his next vecs i will ask to not have the lepto.
> 
> Its intereasting to hear all of your opinions and information and thank you for it!


Lepto comes from wildlife that contaminates water by peeing in it. So you're right it can be bad in the countryside. All the vets in Northern Virginia push the vaccine hard because there are a lot of lakes and wooded areas. But the risk can also be also high if you're in a city that has rats or raccoons. There are tons of rats in our alleys in DC and tons of areas of standing water areas since the streets/sidewalks are so uneven.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie had the lepto vaccine in June 2013 after much discussion with her vet regarding an uptick in dogs in our area who contracted it and because she was going swimming in lakes and rivers quite a bit over the summer. Fortunately, she did not have a negative reaction to the lepto vaccine, nor has she had a reaction to other vaccines. I realize that it is something that may not be necessary for many dogs but for others it may be the right choice. Good luck with being your puppy's #1 champion and protector.  -Jeanne-


----------

